
Bury bodies along UKs motorways to ease burial crisis - realshadow
http://theguardian.com/science/2019/jul/05/bury-bodies-along-uks-motorway-to-ease-burial-crisis-expert-suggests#2
======
foxyv
As a cyclist I would love to be buried along my favorite places to ride. If
they could put up a tool stand in my honor for passing cyclists that would be
even better! Dang it, now I need to update my will.

